# BC, Canada That is



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*Driving or flying?*

was in Spokane last week. Snow levels not as good as the coast or the rockies. They say this is nice: http://www.onthesnow.com/BC/336/


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

Rogers Pass. $50 per day room/board. The biggest backcountry terrain you've ever seen, right out of the hotel door. With the exception of last year this place has one of the deepest snowpacks in north america.


----------

